# Outside linemen track



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Bumzag!

What local did you apply too?

If you want to be a lineman apply to power companies and places that employ lineman.

Maybe even look into non-union contractors that do that type work in your area.

If you are young enough and all else fails try a military group such as the National Guard for that occupational specialty.


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Binghamton area should be pretty good for finding a job.

What type work are you doing now?


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Check your local community college for something like this...

http://www.mcckc.edu/programs/electricutilitylinetechnician/certificates.aspx


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumzag said:


> Nah, nothing like that. There are no vocational type programs at my CC. There is a local vocational school, but the only program they have is a Residential Electricity program. And basically that would be me paying $2300 to be an electrician's helper


Go apply for anything at the local power companies.

Get your foot in the door and get your name out there.

Entry level positions are just that, an entry into the company.

Call a local company like All Phase or T&B and see about getting a job with them.

What electrical contractors do you see out on the northway or highways doing work?

One needs to be proactive, no job will come looking for you at entry levels.


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumzag said:


> Never said it would come looking. My question to begin with was what sort of moves would someone have to make after entering an IBEW apprenticeship to get on the track of becoming an outside linemen.
> 
> If that doesn't pan out, yes, I would go looking for non-union/contractor type work


Not busting your horns, so don't take it that way.

Just trying to get across that you need to get your name out there so when it's seen on an application it's recognized, not to mention that if you have some experience with a EC on your resume it can only help.


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumzag said:


> Help in terms of the apprenticeship? Or if I were to try and get in the outside linemen field with a contractor/large company? Are you given some sort of choice of specialty when/if I were to go the way of an apprenticeship?


In the areas I've been involved with IBEW locals linemen are normally in a local associated with a specific POCO and not connected with a local that has other type specialties.

Verizon guys have their own 'inhouse' IBEW local as well.

The local you chose will set you up into a limited amount of choices.


----------



## Bumzag (Oct 6, 2017)

-----


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Some locals have inside and outside. They also have teledata and and others. I would think that that you must have applied for one or the other before the test. If you didn't, you should make it clear before the test.

I cant imagine they would have scheduled you for the test without knowing which one you applied for.

Like Mech said, most outside locals are specific to a utility. Our local has an outside apprenticeship. They sign a different book. There are subcontractors to the utility companies that hire off of that list. Henkles and McCoy are nation wide. It is odd that we have an apprenticeship for outside, but have no local outside contractors. Most of the guys that I know that took the outside apprenticeship, have dual books. Some left after they hooked up with the local electric utility.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Our local has inside, outside, and utility classification. I know that the line side is almost totally separate from the inside. While part of our local they have a different apprenticeship program and a totally different school. We also have a line school offered through a local college. Some guys will go this route and most are hired directly by a utility company as soon as there done with the program. 

This is the union apprenticeship in our area, maybe you have something like this in yours: http://www.mslcat.org/templates/template4/?page=57


----------

